# 3-2-1 chicken?



## johnnyreb (Aug 31, 2008)

well i started out wanting to do a couple BCC  chix but my UDS lid didnt agree with that 


so i took the ol bittys off the can and laid em out flat and thought what the hell lets do someting fun...by the way its just chicken and its cheap

so im past the three hour mark and just foiled the yard birds ...get back to yall later


----------



## flash (Aug 31, 2008)

Well I am sure we will hear, but chicken shouldn't need that amount of time to get done. Maybe 3 to 3 1/2 hours tops will do a chicken. Remember with 3-2-1 you are usually breaking down fatty meats, which chicken does not have alot of. At any rate, good luck.


----------



## johnnyreb (Aug 31, 2008)

well i just hit 3 hours and my thighs are not at 180 yet
they are at 160 

maybe a 3-1-1 will do it after the foil


----------



## johnnyreb (Sep 1, 2008)

ok i took them out of the foil at 1 hour heres a pic


----------



## flash (Sep 1, 2008)

heck, my wife makes me do chicken to 180Âº internal all the time, but it is considered done at 165Âº.  She wants it DONE!! 
 At anyrate keep a close eye on it once foiled, temps will rise quickly. Maybe give it a spritz too, to help keep it moist.


----------



## johnnyreb (Sep 1, 2008)

thats 165 for the breast..... actualy its 170 done

180 for the thigh... i always check the thigh dont like no bloody chicken


----------



## johnnyreb (Sep 1, 2008)

you know whats funny....when someone deviates from the norm  they will always get the.... thats not gonna work why dont you do it like this?

if thomas edison wouldve listened to that we would not be exchanging these words now


----------



## flash (Sep 1, 2008)

Oh please, I hope you weren't thinking I was slamming you. I just know a chicken is usually done in 3 to 3 1/2 hours, so paint me as concerned, but no slam. If it worked for you great, you found a new recipe to use for future chickens.


----------



## meat-man (Sep 1, 2008)

brother I think that chicken look's great please pass me a plate


----------



## johnnyreb (Sep 1, 2008)

ok heres the final deal....will i do it again?  hell yes

was it good oh yea

after 3 hours at 220*  the thigh was at 160.... foiled the chix...i opened all the vents and got my UDS to 320 or so and let them go for another hour.  after that hour i opened  the foil and sauced the chicken and cooked it on for about 30 minutes with  the vents wide open and cooking the sauce on  

i thought that the chicken may be dry but surprisingly it was great....i will do this again


----------



## flash (Sep 1, 2008)

So a 3-1-.5 then. About an hour longer than normal. My wife might like that.


----------



## smokin365 (Sep 1, 2008)

That was some mighty fine lookin bird crazy horse!


----------

